# Straight Back Legs



## Mark G M (Sep 18, 2008)

In talking with my pro, he commented that my 6 mo CLM is kind of "post legged" meaning there is not much curve in his rear legs I had noticed that my current lab did not bring his back legs under him as much when running as my previous lab. I also notice he does not jump as high as my previuos lab did when he was 6 months old.

btw, he has been Xrayed for other items and vet saw no problems with spine, hips, knees.

Is there any long-term problems or drawbacks for dogs that have straighter back legs.

thanks.


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

It is generally believed that dogs with little or no angulation in their back legs are more susceptible to blown out knees (ACL tears, rips, etc)....

proper conformation is important in a hard working retriever or dog....
Juli


----------



## duckheads (Dec 31, 2004)

i just read something on this. maybe in the retriever journal? i will try to locate the article/


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=29038&highlight=sharon+potter


Juli


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

I too was interested in the straight back legs. I had heard the ACL/straight legs thing and have really become gun shy. Why? I have a really nice 10 month old pup that is VERY HARDGOING and she has really straight back legs. What makes my concern worse is the fact that my 5 yr old just had TPLO surgery, and her back legs have nice angulation. Who knows???


----------



## Mark G M (Sep 18, 2008)

David Maddox said:


> I too was interested in the straight back legs. I had heard the ACL/straight legs thing and have really become gun shy. Why? I have a really nice 10 month old pup that is VERY HARDGOING and she has really straight back legs. What makes my concern worse is the fact that my 5 yr old just had TPLO surgery, and her back legs have nice angulation. Who knows???


David,
Did you notice when the dog is running that it does not pull its legs under it much? I had noticed this before my pro said anything and it had prompted me to ask my vet which lead to the xrays. Just curious if your dog has the similar characteristics of not pulling its legs under much when running. Also, does your dog jump high. Mine does not have as much spring in the back legs for obvious reasons.
thanks,
Mark


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

My girl looks very athletic when she runs. She is constantly jumping, jumps like a kangaroo. 
Her legs are just very straight in the back.


----------



## Montview (Dec 20, 2007)

Straighter legs typically mean more force/impact when moving because there isn't the angle to take up as much of the compression on the joint. This can make those joints much more prone to injury.

Having seen it again and again though, in growing dogs, what you have at 6 months isn't always what you'll have at 12 months or 2 years... Just keep her weight down, monitor her for any injuries/gait abnormalities, and train her like you normally would.


----------

